# Trail Cam pictures ...



## *Andi

What you got ???


----------



## *Andi

Button buck, doe and a raccoon ... All after my bird block...


----------



## *Andi

Better picture of the **** ...


----------



## *Andi

Wild picture ... It's like where's Waldo...


----------



## mosquitomountainman

The grizzly got into the chicken feed the night before. I cleaned it up the best I could then set up the game cam in case he returned. He did. He was about 30 feet from our main door.








[/URL][/IMG








[/URL][/IMG]

The cats were caught on one of my trail cams about 100 yards from the house.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## *Andi

Cool pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magus

Love the pumas!


----------



## *Andi

Deer PORN! vract:

It is on the video ... so no pictures. (sorry :laugh 

We had a spike with the girls last night ... He said, Oh baby... They said, I don't think so...

:lolsmash:

But I must say, I was surprised... :eyebulge:

Doe ... I didn't get a single of the buck.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Just got word that a sow grz with two cubs is causing problems at home. F&G trapped one cub. Still trying for sow and other cub.


----------



## Sfour321




----------



## *Andi

Nice looking buck!


----------



## Sfour321

Thanks...I hope to see him this season


----------



## neldarez

Awesome pictures! I really love the grizzly and the cougars....wow.....


----------



## *Andi

A few new pictures ...


----------



## *Andi

I had right at 600 pictures from last few nights ... (The last picture was a little of a surprise.)


----------



## mosquitomountainman

A moose's front end coming in the driveway to the cabin.










This is the moose's back end!










Turkeys on our front step.










Turkey below the cabin at our daughter's motorhome.


----------



## Dakine

The GS chased something out of the yard that was hunting the rabbits last week, so I set up my game cam, a few nights produced 800 pics per night of the rabbits moving about but nothing actively interested in them.

I tried it during the day and the number of pics dropped to 500 with them being less active. It was really cool seeing that a bee was caught mid flight triggering the photo!!!


afterwards I put the cam in the house to see what the mutt is doing while I'm at work, pretty much like I expected, docile until the UPS and USPS trucks show up and they are a serious threat, they must be actively warned their presence is unwelcomed lol!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

[URL=http://s1129.photobucket.com/user/stevengregersen/media/HUNT0076.jpg.html]


----------



## LincTex

MMM, that's priceless!!


----------



## cqp33

These are from early this year, late last year. Sorry I have been a slacker in regard to placing my cam! I travel extensively for work and am gone 9 months out of the year, not all at once but on and off! So I keep forgetting to set my cam out, go figure! Got a 'honey do list' from hell so the game cam always get forgotten! Gotta keep momma happy!


----------



## aknodak

*Trail Cam Pictures*

That is a beautiful grizz!!! Thanks for sharing! Great for roasts, fajitas, and a lot of other tasty treats. Nice deer, also. Not sure how to process the cats....


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Mom brought her young-un to visit!


----------



## *Andi

BIG FOOT!!!!


----------



## RevWC

Bwaaaahaahahahahahah!

Cow?


----------



## Ezmerelda

*Andi said:


> BIG FOOT!!!!


Is that a larger moose, come to check out the scene at your house, *Andi?


----------



## *Andi

One of the sheep ... lol


----------



## Badley

This is what I'm looking for Saturday morning!


----------



## *Andi

Nice!

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## sgtusmc98

Unfortunately every picture I have of him is around midnight and due to my schedule I will only have a couple of more times to go hunt but it's nice seeing him on the camera!


----------



## HardCider

Two different bucks. That first one is a nice older deer. The second one is really big for a young buck. Good luck and be safe


----------



## Sfour321




----------



## *Andi

All I have of late is a 

Woodpecker 

a pair of wood ducks 

and a groundhog ...



Not worth sharing ... 

lol


----------



## smaj100

Here's a few i've been saving from this seasons camera. Will be in the field soon trying to bag a couple of these girls.


----------



## HardCider

Got a great picture of somebody's loose dog on my farm yesterday


----------



## bugoutbob

A very obese, elderly and unattractive couple stopped for an intimate romp in the meadow this fall. I could delete the images from the camera but unfortunately I could not unsee them. My eyes ... they're still burning....


----------



## weedygarden

bugoutbob said:


> A very obese, elderly and unattractive couple stopped for an intimate romp in the meadow this fall. I could delete the images from the camera but unfortunately I could not unsee them. My eyes ... they're still burning....


I would want to have some fun with that and them! Maybe, take one image of them walking in, not showing anything intimate and post it with a "Wanted for Trespassing" sign. I would also want to put up a sign that lets people know you have videos of someone doing the wild thing.


----------



## bugoutbob

weedygarden said:


> I would want to have some fun with that and them! Maybe, take one image of them walking in, not showing anything intimate and post it with a "Wanted for Trespassing" sign. I would also want to put up a sign that lets people know you have videos of someone doing the wild thing.


I thought about doing something like that, but they meant no harm and while I did not necessarily want to see what happened I would not want to embarrass them either. They thought they had found a discrete place for their liaison and I know how I would feel if I had done the same thing and someone made it public in some way. The community here is small enough that I will likely run into one or both of them some day (unless they were out of town visitors) and I'd really not want to have to deal with the issue again.


----------



## *Andi

peek a boo bear ... Never did show itself.


----------



## Texas

Just a ring neck dove, but I really like how the trail cam gets them in flight.


----------



## Texas

A well fed coyote.


----------

